# Miele Vaccuum Cleaner



## zakmagda (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi there
I have this wonderful Miele Vaccuum which works on 110v in the States. I have brought it out with me to South Africa where I have to be for about a year and cannot get it to work on the transformer (110v to 220v) as it uses too much power. It needs the inner wiring changed to 220v. Its the S511 and its almost new so its worth rewiring. So who can do this for me in Joburg South Africa??
Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Im not very experienced with transformers but if i do recall you need a special transformer all together with dual primary windings. I think that's what they use to make appliances work from 110-220 ,im guessing these dual transformers have some sort of switching mechanism for this.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

You used an appropriate converter (110 to 220v) and it did not work? What happened? Unless this thing is a huge vacuum cleaner, I would not expect you should have a lot of issues using it with an appropriate converter.

Rewinding the motor and such is a pretty big undertaking. The mfg. may have a motor you could switch out. However, you would have to check the other items (control board maybe?) to see if a voltage switch would affect it.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh... welcome to TSG!:up:


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

You need a new transformer or get that AC wall converter step down transformer ,iv never seen them before but id imagine they'd exist seeing how this is so obviously common. 

You can step up or step down a transformers secondary's but your case is primary so you can't go the other way around. 

Id buy a new one , probably not worth it ,could cost more than the vacuum


----------

